

Ask HN: Your Feedback on www.PlopQuiz.com - babyshake
http://www.plopquiz.com

======
babyshake
As Obama signs the stimulus package in Denver today, I'm launching a preview
release of a site I've been working on called PlopQuiz. The site makes it
easier to show what you know about subjects of public interest, such as energy
efficiency or the economic recovery effort.

You'll notice that we now have a handful of community sponsors, as well. While
sponsorships don't amount to much more than a badge on your profile at the
moment, I'm interested in how a site like PlopQuiz could eventually help
students finance their educational careers and avoid crushing levels of debt.

Ultimately, this site needs to evolve to best serve the needs of people, HN
users included.

So lay it on me - if you don't see any utility in PlopQuiz at this stage, how
do you think it could be improved to help you?

~~~
DTrejo
Plop makes me think of the toilet.

EDIT: The loading took a very long time on google chrome.

Is this built with GWT?

If the clouds moved really really slowly then they wouldn't be so distracting.

~~~
babyshake
Regarding the potty reference...

"Plop" refers to how its easy to make and share quizzes. But when I told a
very, very well known developer about PlopQuiz, the very first thing this
person said was, "is this a site about going to the bathroom?"

------
JeremyChase
babysnake,

The graphics are great but I dislike how much you have used animation; it
cheapens the site.

The quiz itself was pretty fun, but I was confused about how to actually start
it. It took me some time clicking, and even then it was cumbersome to get
going. Also it would be great to know how many questions are left in the quiz.

Then at the end it says "Please sign in to save your quiz." but doesn't show
me how to see my results without signing up. So, I didn't.

I can tell you have put a lot of work into this, but you have usability
issues. It is clunky, and not entirely intuitive to use. I would suggest
getting people to use the site and watch them while they do so.

Hope this is more helpful than not, Jeremy

~~~
babyshake
Thanks for the feedback, Jeremy.

I'm actually doing a lot of logging to see what people do on different pages,
but I do agree that its crucial to do some in-person usability testing.

~~~
JeremyChase
No problem.. Sorry, I just saw that you are babyshake, not babysnake!

How much traffic have you gotten from this posting to HN?

------
joshsharp
At the moment I'm getting some strange behaviour, I think due to your
Uservoice plugin - the site loads and then abruptly disappears, and subsequent
refreshes only bring up the uservoice 'feedback' tab.

------
prawn
The name is incredibly awkward. Plop = poop. I suspect you may struggle to
gain traction because of that issue (and the design/look&feel of the site).

------
sjs382
Is that the jParallax script in the background? Please kill it! Haha

------
RK
The site brings my browser (Firefox 3 on Linux) nearly to a halt.

~~~
jasonkester
It's 12 Mississippi before it finishes loading in Chrome. I was about to ask
why until I saw it was hosted on Google AppEngine.

I guess we can consider this a datapoint.

------
axod
scrolling up+down is pretty slow. Too much going on.... Simplify.

------
geuis
I'm an american so of course I could be wrong, but isn't "plop" kind offensive
in Britain? I heard it's the same as saying "shit".

